# Going, going, gone....?  Gander Mtn



## kiltman (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like Gander Mountain is in trouble.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-gandermountain-bankruptcy-idUSKBN15P2N5


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 13, 2017)

Prices are too high IMO. Midway and Cabelas beat them on lots of items.


----------



## cam88 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow this anit a surprise there prices are outrageous high!!!


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 15, 2017)

Not a big loss IMO.


----------



## flloridaboy101 (Feb 15, 2017)

non close to us here in savannah. I think there stores where to high on prices any how.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 16, 2017)

got one in dothan. never go there. by the looks of the parking lot- nobody does.


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 2, 2017)

If it keeps Bass Pro from getting to complete the "purchase" of Cabelas in the works then I'M ALL FOR IT!

https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/02/23/competitors-bankruptcy-could-derail-cabelas-merger.aspx


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2017)

dixiecutter said:


> got one in dothan. never go there. by the looks of the parking lot- nobody does.



Same here in Albany. Great place to put eyes on that rod, reel, etc.. that you are looking at. However, unless you need it right now, the prices are just too high. Particularly on guns and ammo. I understand needing to make a profit but it should be obvious to the corporate office that they've priced themselves out of the market.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 4, 2017)

I agree, their prices were way too high. I shopped there once because I was over 300 miles from home and needed a cot for my tent. You would think that someone in that organization would check the prices of their competitors and price their products competitively. Apparently that didn't happen.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 12, 2017)

My buddy went by the one in Snellville, GA. Today  and said they will be closing their doors in 3 weeks!!


----------



## Baracus (Mar 23, 2017)

They were bought out and are closing the bottom 32 stores out of like 160 some. The Snellville store just made the list to close.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 24, 2017)

Yep. The one in McDonough is going belly up.


----------



## kiltman (Mar 24, 2017)

> The one in McDonough is going belly up.



How much are they marking off the prices?


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 24, 2017)

kiltman said:


> How much are they marking off the prices?



I haven't been since I saw the announcement.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 28, 2017)

kiltman said:


> How much are they marking off the prices?



Rode by the McDonough store today. 10 to 30 percent off. Mostly 10 per cent. No discount on ammo, guns etc. Didn't see any bargains.


----------



## Beaudeane (Apr 2, 2017)

Anybody know if the Chattanooga store is closing?


----------

